# AFAW Blanks are IN STOCK!!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Just got in a shipment of blanks. I've got the complete premium lineup.

Big Beach - 300.00
Beach - 280.00
Rock - 300.00
Match - 290.00
Surf - 220.00
Universal - 196.00
Uptide - 180.00
Estuary - 160.00 (most of the Estuary's are pre-sold but I do have a couple)

Tommy


----------

